# The Baby Show- chat thread!



## Jetters

this is the chat thread- new 'official' thread has been made :happydance:


----------



## Eala

If only I didn't live 400 miles away :haha:

I went to the Glasgow Baby Show before LO was born, and I don't remember seeing many if any clothie stands :( Though, to be fair, I wasn't really thinking about nappies at that point, so might have just looked past them! :blush:


----------



## retromum1

Yes me I definitely want to go, did you have any discount codes Jetters?!


----------



## Lliena

Ooh I could be persuaded possibly, if the OH doesnt want to go would you mind me coming along with you and your friends Jetters? :)


----------



## Lliena

Ooh this could be a natural parenting meet :happydance:


----------



## retromum1

Yay that would be fab especially as we can spend at the same time!!!


----------



## Lliena

Found a discount code too so tickets are £11.50 instead of £16.95 :D

(kids 0-10 go free)

If you use this code when booking then you will get tickets for
£11.50 each.

Code: BS02

:happydance: :happydance:

When shall we book? Now? :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

I'm going :D :D :D 

When does that code expire?


----------



## Lliena

Not sure its working atm though!

My OH doesnt want to go he said he will stay home and look after the kids so I can have a day out, I may bring baby if you guys are bringing yours though :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

im trying to talk DH into letting me go with a spending limit and id take EJ with me and leave Nate with Dh for a daddy day


----------



## Lliena

I have just booked my ticket :happydance: Hope we can make it a proper meet!


----------



## Jetters

Yay!!!!!! Definitely Lliena :happydance: can't wait!! It's me and Rachel_C and xchaosismex for definite already- thanks for the discount code, i'm off to book!

And yep we're bringing the babies... and the buggies so we can fill them up with goodies :D ooh a spending limit is a good idea.. think i'll take cash and leave cards at home so CAN'T go overboard :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I shall make a list on the front page! Retromum book yours :D xx


----------



## ellie

oooh im tempted!!!!

thats also the date i get paid for all my KIT days as well as my salary so i'll be loaded lol


----------



## retromum1

Yeah defo will just need to find someone to look after Pops and then I'll just bring Jasper. I went in February to Excel and Pops was a nightmare picking everything up!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Yay!!!!!! Definitely Lliena :happydance: can't wait!! It's me and Rachel_C and xchaosismex for definite already- thanks for the discount code, i'm off to book!
> 
> And yep we're bringing the babies... and the buggies so we can fill them up with goodies :D ooh a spending limit is a good idea.. think i'll take cash and leave cards at home so CAN'T go overboard :rofl:

Woohoo! :happydance: I will bring Avalon along then too! Can get the train from Stafford and meet you all there if we arrange a meeting point nearer the time,bonus of marrying a railway manager is I get free travel on london Midland trains woohoo :D Hmm I better start saving cash up now to spend there :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

ellie... ooooh PLEASE come!! 
i've booked our tickets :happydance:
Lliena how long will it take on the train? You're up near Stoke aren't you?
Retromum1 lol @ Poppy.. it must be all so exciting when you're small :D


----------



## Hayley90

can i come :blush: i missed out on the babyshow when i was pregnant, was far too fat to waddle around! harrison likes places with bright lights!!! Im friendly! x


eta... LOL at me desperately trying to sell myself :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll come :)

Can't book my ticket until i know my tenant is going to pay up this month, so will have to buy in a few days.


----------



## dougie

ooh i want to go :) and with the discount code thats even better! will probably bring the OH though, tis a long way to go on my own i think


----------



## Laura12355

Lliena said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!! Definitely Lliena :happydance: can't wait!! It's me and Rachel_C and xchaosismex for definite already- thanks for the discount code, i'm off to book!
> 
> And yep we're bringing the babies... and the buggies so we can fill them up with goodies :D ooh a spending limit is a good idea.. think i'll take cash and leave cards at home so CAN'T go overboard :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo! :happydance: I will bring Avalon along then too!* Can get the train from Stafford* and meet you all there if we arrange a meeting point nearer the time,bonus of marrying a railway manager is I get free travel on london Midland trains woohoo :D Hmm I better start saving cash up now to spend there :rofl:Click to expand...

I'm in Stone so if I get my ticket this week can we meet at stafford station so we dont have to travel alone? x


----------



## ellie

its a friday right? OH will be in work ... hmm could I manage a wild 11 month old on 2 train journeys all by myself ?! I might try and make him take the day off ... 

when do we have to book tickets by?

Ive never been to a baby show .... :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

you can get tickets on the door if you pay full whack but you can get discounted ones up until 2wks prior i think, at least thats what i remember from when i went in 2008 before having Nate


----------



## ellie

OH said he'd go and we should stay over in a travelodge :happydance: is it ok to bring oh's??? he'll be bored stiff so not sure why he said he'd go - but hey!


----------



## dougie

maybe the hubbys could round up and go do something manly for the day 

(but leave us their wallets...)


----------



## lynnikins

for memory there are a few stands targeted more at men than women and they tend to like the toy stalls and surprisingly the pushchairs theres loads of gadgets now for babys that help get the menfolk interested


----------



## Lliena

Laura12355 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!!!!! Definitely Lliena :happydance: can't wait!! It's me and Rachel_C and xchaosismex for definite already- thanks for the discount code, i'm off to book!
> 
> And yep we're bringing the babies... and the buggies so we can fill them up with goodies :D ooh a spending limit is a good idea.. think i'll take cash and leave cards at home so CAN'T go overboard :rofl:
> 
> Woohoo! :happydance: I will bring Avalon along then too!* Can get the train from Stafford* and meet you all there if we arrange a meeting point nearer the time,bonus of marrying a railway manager is I get free travel on london Midland trains woohoo :D Hmm I better start saving cash up now to spend there :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Stone so if I get my ticket this week can we meet at stafford station so we dont have to travel alone? xClick to expand...

Yeah that would be cool with me, has to be the London Midland trains though. Will pm you!

Jetters it take 2hrs ish from Stafford to London Euston then need to get tube across to earls court. Depends what time we all want to meet up which train Laura and I get? Are we aiming to meet for opening time or just after or later?


----------



## lynnikins

so glad its not bat the excel thisb time earls court is soo much easier to get to for me


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Anyone know which tube station is closest? x


----------



## retromum1

Earls court, it's literally opposite! The men can take the tired and bored babies off and they have random car stands as well for dads.


----------



## Lliena

Earls Court ;)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha how stupid do i feel :dohh:


----------



## retromum1

Don't worry it took me three years of living there to even work out where the exhibition centre is ;)


----------



## sjbno1

I'm suppose to be going with a couple of friends but if its Friday I will have to bring Izzie :D and ask them to confirm - we'll probably drive (as I tend to buy loads lol) but will defo be there :D


----------



## rainyday

I wanna, I wanna! But north Wales is too fAr to travel from! Have fun ladies! X


----------



## Rach28

Can I ask how are people getting there?

Def interested in going and meeting up, I'm in West Oxfordshire.

Retromum - noticed your in Gloucs... thats not far from me :thumbup:


----------



## Rach28

"Train"....

I should have read the whole thread before replying..... :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

Tube lol its a direct tube from here so no point taking the car and paying parking etc... im not going to be allowed to buy heaps lol


----------



## Lliena

What time are people going to be geting there for? when do we want to meet up? just need rough idea so know what train to book :)


----------



## mummy_em

please can i come i put this on my face book the other day to see if any one was going i would love to meet up with you all xx


----------



## Lliena

The more the merrier hun :D


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I'm so up for this!! I've been wanting to go to the Baby Show for a while now so this is the perfect time! 
I'm pretty sure I can persuade another BnB member to come along too, Nikkinoonoo with her toddler Jessica :)


----------



## Lliena

:happydance: This is gonna be ace!


----------



## Mynx

Oh bugger, the early tickets are all gone :( Only the £16.95 ones left now, or pay £22 on the door!!

D'oh scrap that, I forgot to hit the "submit code" bit!! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:happydance: :dance: :happydance: 

Tickets are booked! :happydance:

Thanks for that code Lliena :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Will anyone be getting a silverlink train that goes past northampton? I really want to come but am very anxious about going out by myself at the minute :blush:


----------



## jess3012

sorry i'm gate crashing!!! i want to go! when is it again??
i'm miles away can you get a train straight from sheffield to london!?


----------



## jess3012

i'm wanting to convert to cloth but don't know where to start!


----------



## Lliena

There is a big sticky thread at the top of this forum with lots of help in hun. Its not that hard i started looking about 6 weeks ago with no clue and now have um nearly 40 nappies...its addictive be warned :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Will anyone be getting a silverlink train that goes past northampton? I really want to come but am very anxious about going out by myself at the minute :blush:


My train will be coming past there hun you are more than welcome to join me :D


----------



## Jetters

Yay loads of people :happydance: i'll update The List when I get a sec!!! Wooohoooo I was thinking we should meet just before it opens- my friend who works in Earls Court said it gets busier throughout the day! x


----------



## Lliena

The earliest train from Stafford is 07.22 and that gets into Euston for 09.44, how far is it from there to earls court?


----------



## Jetters

20 mins on the tube- one change :)

can't figure out what time doors open though... hmmm...


----------



## Jetters

Mynx said:


> Oh bugger, the early tickets are all gone :( Only the £16.95 ones left now, or pay £22 on the door!!
> 
> D'oh scrap that, I forgot to hit the "submit code" bit!! :rofl:

That's sooooo the sort of thing I do :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> 20 mins on the tube- one change :)
> 
> can't figure out what time doors open though... hmmm...


On website it says its 9.30-5.30 so if we all arranged to meet about 10.15/10.30 somewhere near the entrance?

ps havent forgot about paying you for the nappies still waiting for someone to pay me first!


----------



## Jetters

No rush! Yeah 1030 sounds good to me- what does everyone else think? Then we can get some lunch after we've had a wander around...


----------



## Lliena

Mmm food hehehe! I have just been playing with my silvercross to work out best option for bringing Avalon as its quite heavy when its in pram mode. But I reckon by the time this is she will be 10 weeks so would be ok in just the buggy bit lay down with head hugger while we are inside and in my sling on the train if I bring that too...

Which leaves more room on buggy for goodies :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

10.30 is good for us too. It'll only take us about half an hour to get there :thumbup: 

Ooo I'm all excited now!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena, if you come through npton we could time it right and end up on the same train :)

Yay Jess, you should definitely come!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lliena, if you come through npton we could time it right and end up on the same train :)
> 
> Yay Jess, you should definitely come!


Yup thats what I was thinking, my Oh said its the 8.52am for you from Npton it gets in a bit earlier than that though like 8.40 or something and waits for 10mins :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Sweet. I'll aim for that one then and we could swap numbers so we can find each other :)


----------



## Scampie

I wanna come :D Dont suppose anyone is getting on the Norwich-London liverpool street train? Ive never done trains on my own, in fact i barely leave the country side. Ill get so lost getting off the other side x

Is every1 taking their LO's? My pram is huge, im a bit worried about trying to get it on the train/tube especially on the way back carrying all my goodies.


----------



## Lliena

my pram is big too its the silvercross 3d so I played about and think she will be ok just in the pushchair bit by them if we are inside. Am sure people on the train tube will help with getting your pram on and off. If not stand there looking helpless and Im sure someone will offer :haha:


----------



## greenlady

HI all just saw this thread. I'm in London so I guess I'd be stupid not to go! I'll see about booking a ticket and let you know when confirmed. Can you put me down for maybe/hopefully for now?

Mynx where are you in London? 
x


----------



## Scampie

I dont think ill have to put much effort in to look lost and helpless, lol! I wonder where the hell ill end up. Im almost tempted to taxi from london liverpool street. 

The top of my pram has to be taken off to fold it down, and im never gonna fit down the train aisle carrying both bits. Im tempted to get mum to have Finn. I think ill be in a big enough flap trying to get myself there in one piece.

Any1 else going to liverpool street station? I think ill be fine gettin there, but shitting myself about tubes. Ill end up going round in circles all day x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Scampie i just stuck the brakes on my pram and left it where people leave their bikes and sat nearby. No folding necessary! You should bring Finn, i need to meet him! :)


----------



## jess3012

id say i could help but ill probebly end up in a right tizz with it all! Lol i will def need to meet someone at liverpool station or ill never get to the baby show! Hopefully it will cross through northampton!


----------



## Scampie

Ill be going to liverpool street station :D But the problem will then be that we are 2 lost confused people instead of 1, lol We must find someone with knowledge haha!

As for putting my pushchair in the bike park but, i dont even know where that is on a train, lol. What about pushchairs on the tube? Isnt that close to impossible?


----------



## Mynx

greenlady said:


> HI all just saw this thread. I'm in London so I guess I'd be stupid not to go! I'll see about booking a ticket and let you know when confirmed. Can you put me down for maybe/hopefully for now?
> 
> Mynx where are you in London?
> x

NW London, South Harrow :) I just have to get on the Picadilly line and its a few stops from me :D


----------



## mummy_em

how far is it from victoria x


----------



## retromum1

Yay put me down as a confirmed I have booked, I am so excited I can't wait!


----------



## sahara

I am going to try and make it just got to see if I can find someone to have nicola cos i know she will be bored to tears there x


----------



## retromum1

That's what I'm going to do Sahara and if I can't I will bring Poppy with me, how old is she?


----------



## xerinx

Awwww i wish i could come!! But its a bit far on a train and would cost loads!! Oh well :cry:


----------



## sahara

she's nearly 4 infact then she will be just 4!! Didn't fancy the tube etc with her baby and buggy!!!

I think it clashes with half term hhhmm


----------



## Lliena

If there is a group of us at euston we could get a cab from there to earls court it would be about £15 between 3 of us is £5 each. Would save having to navigate tube with buggies is all I was thinking :) Just an idea?


----------



## Jetters

Scampie said:


> Any1 else going to liverpool street station? I think ill be fine gettin there, but shitting myself about tubes. Ill end up going round in circles all day x

It'd be fine to come without your LO it's a long day anyway! :hugs:

BUT if you do want to bring him, you'll be very pleased to know it's just ONE tube from Liverpool Street and about 20 mins- it's the circle line (the yellow one!) straight to Earls Court, no changes. Just ask a tube member of staff to help xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Not sure if my pram will fit in a cab... Might take the quinny instead though!


----------



## Lliena

It's just an idea hun as Im not sure if theres lifts or how easy it will be to navigate the escalators with prams :)


----------



## greenlady

Mynx said:


> greenlady said:
> 
> 
> HI all just saw this thread. I'm in London so I guess I'd be stupid not to go! I'll see about booking a ticket and let you know when confirmed. Can you put me down for maybe/hopefully for now?
> 
> Mynx where are you in London?
> x
> 
> NW London, South Harrow :) I just have to get on the Picadilly line and its a few stops from me :DClick to expand...

Ah I'm on the other end of the Picadilly line! (Bounds Green) So at least its just 1 line but its about 45 minutes on the tube I think. Lucky you being so close x


----------



## retromum1

Poppy will be 3 Sahara and she went to the one in excel in February and had a brilliant time, that why I don't want to take her she was just into everything and it was difficult to drag her away from the toy stands! 

It will be lovely to meet everyone and finally put a face to the name (those of you not on facebook of course!)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I agree retromum! I don't have anyone on facebook so everyone will be a surprise to me! I always get quite a vivid picture of what i think someone looks like and i'm never right haha


----------



## Mynx

Ok for those of you who dont have me on FB, I'm Nix Slavin ([email protected]) and my profile pic is of Evie. Please let me know who you are on here cos I lose track so easily.. me and my butterfly brain :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I can't add people on my phone so if anyone wants to add me i'm jo pennell and my pic is me in a camo coat. Just pop yout bnb username on so i know who you are.

Oh, and ignore my photos from pre-Albert... i had a messy life haha


----------



## sjbno1

Sahara - where will you be catching the train from? Might tag along with you? x


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> I agree retromum! I don't have anyone on facebook so everyone will be a surprise to me! I always get quite a vivid picture of what i think someone looks like and i'm never right haha

You have me now ;)

Im Emma Elliott on there and my pic is of Avalon sleeping, feel free to add me ladies but just let me know who you are in the notes bit :)


----------



## xerinx

People can add me (even tho i cant come!!) Im erin kinvig... im the only one!!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> I agree retromum! I don't have anyone on facebook so everyone will be a surprise to me! I always get quite a vivid picture of what i think someone looks like and i'm never right haha
> 
> You have me now ;)
> 
> Im Emma Elliott on there and my pic is of Avalon sleeping, feel free to add me ladies but just let me know who you are in the notes bit :)Click to expand...

You have me too now ;)


----------



## retromum1

Thanks girls I've requested you all and put a note to who I am ;)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Whoooo! I have friends :happydance: 

And i'll know who i'm looking for :)


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Whoooo! I have friends :happydance:
> 
> And i'll know who i'm looking for :)


Hun apparently theres another option to get near Earls Court easier. My OH said we could get the train we were going to and then change at Milton Keynes instead of going to Euston. Then we get the Southern service to East Croydon which stops at West Brompton which is across the road from Earls Court. So would mean no lugging buggies down the tube or needing taxis etc :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I want to come, but it's about a year on the train for me lol.

Mynx I always see you pop up on Nikkinoonoo's facebook, didnt know it was you!


----------



## Mynx

Char&Bump-x said:


> I want to come, but it's about a year on the train for me lol.
> 
> Mynx I always see you pop up on Nikkinoonoo's facebook, didnt know it was you!

I'm like that bad smell that wont go away ;)

Edit : Nikkinoonoo and I go waaaaaaaaaaaaay back, we've been best mates for about 15 years :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> Whoooo! I have friends :happydance:
> 
> And i'll know who i'm looking for :)
> 
> 
> Hun apparently theres another option to get near Earls Court easier. My OH said we could get the train we were going to and then change at Milton Keynes instead of going to Euston. Then we get the Southern service to East Croydon which stops at West Brompton which is across the road from Earls Court. So would mean no lugging buggies down the tube or needing taxis etc :)Click to expand...

I love your OH! That is so much better - esp as the tube at euston is horrible :)


----------



## retromum1

Lliena said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> Whoooo! I have friends :happydance:
> 
> And i'll know who i'm looking for :)
> 
> 
> Hun apparently theres another option to get near Earls Court easier. My OH said we could get the train we were going to and then change at Milton Keynes instead of going to Euston. Then we get the Southern service to East Croydon which stops at West Brompton which is across the road from Earls Court. So would mean no lugging buggies down the tube or needing taxis etc :)Click to expand...

Really? how embarrassing I have lived 15 minutes away from Croyden for 5 years bar 1 and I never realised this :blush: that would definitely be easier for me!


----------



## Lliena

Okay its the 9.13am from Milton Keynes for anyone that needs it :D

Dopeyjoey and I will already be together from our first train so can meet others if needs be? The train gets us into West Brompton for 10.26 so will still make it for the 10.30ish meet time :D


----------



## Mynx

Btw girls, my name's Nix, I reckon "Mynx" might sound a bit odd at the Baby Show.. they might think I've got the wrong show!!! :rofl:


----------



## retromum1

It's 9ish from East Croyden? How does it get there so quickly I thought it would take a while from MK?


----------



## Lliena

Ignore that I got confused where you were retromum I thought you meant you would meet us at MK :haha:


----------



## retromum1

But yes it would be great to meet you at East Croydon, my spelling is awful :(


----------



## Dopeyjopey

If it's a virgin one they travel faster than the speed of light :)


----------



## retromum1

Dopeyjopey said:


> If it's a virgin one they travel faster than the speed of light :)

:rofl:


----------



## Lliena

retromum1 said:


> But yes it would be great to meet you at East Croydon, my spelling is awful :(

Would have been but that would mean us going past earls court which would be silly :lol: we can meet you at West Brompton station before we head into Earls Court to find the others :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha nix, that would be so funny if we were all calling you mynx :)

I'm Jo but will answer to dopey or jopey... or anything else for that matter!


----------



## retromum1

I'm REALLY CONFUSED Lliena do you stop at east croydon on the way to west brompton, I thought it went through there? Can I got direct from East Croydon to west brompton? Gosh I am being so dumb tonight :blush::dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Retromum - try looking on thetrainline.com x


----------



## retromum1

Ok dumb arse me, I looked it up on TFL and I need to get the tram from beckenham to east croydon then train to clapham change to west brompton. I have it all worked out and it will save me going into zone 1 and the tube plus I think Clapham has a lift? Can anyone confirm this? 

Thanks and sorry I don't know what's wrong with me tonight! Must be moving brain, it's always something!


----------



## Jetters

MK----West Brom----East Croydon... soooo you're both coming from opposite directions and meeting in the middle! Hope that makes sense retromum1??


I'm getting the tube from Tooting.


My facebook is [email protected] please say who you are :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

retromum1 said:


> I'm REALLY CONFUSED Lliena do you stop at east croydon on the way to west brompton, I thought it went through there? Can I got direct from East Croydon to west brompton? Gosh I am being so dumb tonight :blush::dohh:

nope we dont stop at east croydon on way to west brompton. But you can get a train coming from east croydon at 9.08 which gets to w.brompton for 9.46 or 10.10am from east croydon gets in at 10.46 to west brompton with no changes :)


----------



## retromum1

You are a star Lliena thank you xxx


----------



## Lliena

retromum1 said:


> You are a star Lliena thank you xxx


no worries hun :) my OH said he wouldnt do Clapham with a buggy cos theres no lift so he found that way for you x


----------



## retromum1

Lliena said:


> retromum1 said:
> 
> 
> You are a star Lliena thank you xxx
> 
> 
> no worries hun :) my OH said he wouldnt do Clapham with a buggy cos theres no lift so he found that way for you xClick to expand...

Thank you Lliena's husband :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

retromum1 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> retromum1 said:
> 
> 
> You are a star Lliena thank you xxx
> 
> 
> no worries hun :) my OH said he wouldnt do Clapham with a buggy cos theres no lift so he found that way for you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Lliena's husband :hugs:Click to expand...

It's his job really he's a customer services manager for London Midland hehe :D


----------



## litlun

Hi ya, 
Im going and would love to meet up. In 2nd tri we were just having a convo about this so glad i found this thread. Ill let the others know x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Whoooo, ticket booked :)

Lliena, do you think i'll need to prebook the train ticket or will it be ok to get at the station? x


----------



## Lliena

Might be cheaper if you prebook it hun thats the only advantage I can think of :) Are we gonna do what we said and change at milton keynes so we dont have to naivigate Euston?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Yeah i think that's probably the best idea. If i pre book i'll probably get it wrong so i think i'll just buy on the day. Will just need to check with you nearer the time which station we're ending up at (still have baby brain!) x


----------



## Lliena

We are ending up at West Brompton :)


----------



## lynnikins

i can meet you girlies at West brompton if you like its just getting off one stop earlier for me lol and will be a dam site easier to find others there than at EC or at the BS


----------



## Lliena

Yep thats cool hun my OH said its just across road to Earls Court :)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it is lol from the tube train pulling into WB station you can see Earls court 2 which is part of the complex lol


----------



## Lliena

Fab when I've had a look and me and Dopeyjoey know what time we get into EC we can sort out when to meet :D


----------



## Jetters

Yep let us know the timings Lliena! 

I'm gonna have a blue helium balloon tied to my buggy so you can all find me :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

That's a good idea actually. I'll see if Nikkinoonoo and I can do the same :)


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I SO want to go!! But day before, baby boo has a hospital appontment and depending on how that outcome is, only then I would be abe to deicide! xx


----------



## jms895

Wish I could have come :( but I am in London 21st Oct for Dirty Dancing and overnight stay, then travelling back 22nd :(

Have a good time ladies!


----------



## lynnikins

gonna have to do something so you all know its me lol hehe i'll have a think


----------



## Lliena

Jetters is tying a blue balloon to her buggy. I think we are gonna arrange a meeting point anyway hun so we can all find each other :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I should be pretty easy to spot :)


----------



## Lliena

And me, so together they have no chance of missing us :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Hehe, i'll probably have my new rocks on so i can see over crowds too (i'm only 5ft1!)

Blue bumpkin - nappies just arrived, they're SO pretty :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

lol well i have no idea what i'll be wearing or anything but it will probably include jeans with a ripped leg lol


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Hehe, i'll probably have my new rocks on so i can see over crowds too (i'm only 5ft1!)
> 
> Blue bumpkin - nappies just arrived, they're SO pretty :happydance:


Aw Im 5'10 so everyone should just look for the really tall and short ladies together :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh balls. That should have gone in the chat thread :dohh:

Lynnikins, i only own ripped jeans. They're that bad i have to wear leggings under so i don't flash my bum :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Well if Nikkinoonoo comes along, she's 6ft 2 lol, so you wont be able to miss us ;)


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters how are u getting there
lol you only live round the corner from me


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

:( 

I want to come :cry:


----------



## jms895

Me too :(


----------



## ellie

I want to go tooo ....... :hissy: :cry:

I think I have to go into work that day for training. Bum bugger bum.


----------



## PoolQueen33

I'll prob go to the one in Feb, a bit nearer to due date I think :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

i live too far away :(


----------



## sjbno1

i'll be there with my baby jogger and izzie moo :) my friend Jo is coming along so I will give Jetters my mobile number (if thats ok with you hun) and then let me know the meeting place as my friend is driving us there now - its all so confusing for me these days LOL


----------



## Hayley90

I cant go anymore :( I will be in work :cry:


----------



## jessabella

I want to go...but my baby shower is the next day...and mates from Italia will be here..can you put me down as a maybe ..they might want to go along but I doubt..or maybe they will want to see London whilst I go!! tee hee


----------



## Jetters

Ooooh hope you can come Jessabella! Get to see fluff in action!! 

Boohoo Hayley :(


----------



## Jetters

sjbno1 said:


> i'll be there with my baby jogger and izzie moo :) my friend Jo is coming along so I will give Jetters my mobile number (if thats ok with you hun) and then let me know the meeting place as my friend is driving us there now - its all so confusing for me these days LOL

Yep fine by meeeeeeeee :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo I'm so excited :D :dance:


----------



## mandarhino

I'd have liked to go but I've just agreed to attend a boring work related conference instead. Fridays are normally my day off.


----------



## lynnikins

i have to sneak the ticket money from DH on payday lol and figure if i can get a sitter for ds1 for the day as both of them at the BS would be hard hard work lol


----------



## jessabella

jetters and mynx...if you too ladies are going I might have to really think about this..would love to meet alot of you lovely ladies that I have been talking to!


----------



## Mynx

jessabella said:


> jetters and mynx...if you too ladies are going I might have to really think about this..would love to meet alot of you lovely ladies that I have been talking to!

Aww it would be lovely to meet you too hun! :) Cant wait to meet you all, it's gonna be a really good day :D


----------



## PoolQueen33

scratch the last post, me and my mum are definitely going, we've booked the tickets! :) can't wait!


----------



## jessabella

well if I cant go we should have an official meet up..Im only 45 mins from london on National Rail!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Can we all have name badges with user name and real name? I am rubbish with names and will feel well bad if i get confused haha x


----------



## jessabella

I agree..I will just call you all hun and lady! hahaha..and you will just smile and nod!


----------



## Jetters

Hehehehe! :D Jessabella hope you can come!


----------



## jen1604

Eeee I so want to go but I'm so far away *sob* *sob*


----------



## jessabella

ahh yes but you are in Devon..I always want to go there, Ive heard great things about Devon..we can swap!


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> Hehehehe! :D Jessabella hope you can come!

me too..but with my baby shower being on the 23 and the girls comming all the way from Italy for the shower..dont know if it will be nice for me to go prancing off to a babyshow the day before!:blush:


----------



## lynnikins

How about this kind of thing for a namebadge ladies i'll upload a blank one if people like that you can download save and write your own name and signname onto
 



Attached Files:







Bnb name badge.gif
File size: 3.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## retromum1

Have we arranged a meeting place or are we all giving Jetters our mobile no's? I can't wait either I am hoping Alix from C&C will bring lots of lovely Issy's on offer!


----------



## Lliena

I think the plan is to meet outside the venue between 10.30 and 11am :) Jetters will have a balloon tied to the pram, dopeyjoey and I are coming together and she is little with bright hair and im 5'10 with quite a few tattoos- I dont think it will be too hard to find each other :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Nikkinoonoo is 6ft 2 with dark hair and I have short blonde bobbed hair and am about 5ft 6... Lynnikins knows what I look like too as we met a few weeks back :)


----------



## lynnikins

what do you girlies think of the nametags?


----------



## Lliena

I'll feel a bit daft wearing one if Im honest, I know its hard to remember everyones name though so it might be best to have them dunno :shrug:


----------



## jessabella

if I go..Ill just keep asking you and pray that no one gets affended that I keep forgetting..


----------



## Mynx

Dont worry Jessa, I think we'll all be like that! I may call one of you Elisha (my eldest daughter) at least once and I'll call all of you Nik (Nikkinoonoo) many times LOL :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Nix i may call you evie... i always remember people by their LO's name! :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Nix i may call you evie... i always remember people by their LO's name! :blush:

Lol that's fine hun, I answer to anything :rofl: I just hope I dont call you Dopey! I may get a slap for it :haha: I'll probably end up calling you DJ tho ;)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Dopey was my nickname all through school because it rhymes with Jo P, so i'd answer and not even click on tbh :haha:


----------



## Tsia

oooooh I wanna come!! I hope I qualify to meet too I am a cheeky wipe mum! lol

just texted two mates.. one with child, one with 3month old.. could drive down for the day. London is my hometown anyways but takes two hours to get there from where I now live in my field! lol


----------



## sjbno1

I can't meet beforehand as my friend is driving and I'm not sure how she'll feel about that :) fingers crossed I will meet you though :) and i hope there's nappy on offer :)


----------



## Tsia

I just got an email from HIPP ORGANIC baby club offering me a discount code for over a fiver off if I pre book tickets or baby show through them.
small print stated that discount is refferred to against the on the door price (£22) 
which brings the price to what you can order online direct anyway! (approx £16.50)

Thats naughty tactics that is!


----------



## jess3012

ive just got a tesco discount code for the baby show. you get £8 off door price code is ec192


----------



## nervouspains

Oh dam now I really cant go! DS has got hospital on the 21st and 22nd!!

Wonder when the next one in london is? Il deffo be at that one!


----------



## jess3012

aww booo Your going to have to mark me off the list! all the bills have come in at once so i'm now skint :cry: its always the same when i want to go somewhere.
Hopefully you all will go when its in birmingham in may and then i can meet you all :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

If it's any consolation hun, I'm skint too but I'm still gonna go cos I'm viewing this as more of a meet up :) xXx


----------



## jess3012

id love to come but to come down on the train is going to cost me over £100 and if i come by car then its still gonna cost me about £60 and i just carn't afford it! your so lucky to live in london! i'm miles away :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Aww that's fair enough hun, maybe another time eh :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Jess you could always drive to npton and get the train from here. In my car it would be about 20 squid petrol and 26 squid for the train. Just thought i'd give you another option!


----------



## Lliena

Im so excited for this now :D Gonna be fun havent worked out the logisitcs of feeding Avalon yet while there though, think I will have to bring sterilised bottles and some cartons of aptamil with me!


----------



## lynnikins

yay DH forgot he booked next week as holiday so i can defo make it and i'll just have EJ with me for the day, hmmmmm wondering what to do about the pushchair though as i just have the double atm, might see if i can borrow a friends one again


----------



## Lliena

Yey another person to add to the definates :D


----------



## Jetters

yipeeeeeeee Lynikins!!!

Aw Jess, deffo soon :hugs:


I'm doing what I always do when out and about... sterilised bottles and aptamil cartons, i'm far too lazy for powder and stuff :rofl: I do have a TT flask which I heat his bottles up in though cos he haaaates cold milk. 

I'm also as skint as skint could be :dohh: so coming purely for the meet and not the shopping!!!


----------



## sjbno1

Mark me as a definate as i've booked my tickets :D

i've requested emailed tickets? does anyone know how quickly these come through?


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> yipeeeeeeee Lynikins!!!
> 
> Aw Jess, deffo soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm doing what I always do when out and about... sterilised bottles and aptamil cartons, i'm far too lazy for powder and stuff :rofl: I do have a TT flask which I heat his bottles up in though cos he haaaates cold milk.
> 
> I'm also as skint as skint could be :dohh: so coming purely for the meet and not the shopping!!!

I'm doing the old powder n water thing as it's the way I've always done it :thumbup: I use those little powder dispenser thingies and heat up the water before putting in the powder as Evie absolutely despises cold milk too. Flat out refuses it. Even if she's starving hungry! 

Glad to hear you're still coming hun. We've had some real money problems recently, what with handing in my notice at work (never went back after Mat Leave ended) and trying to get our finances sorted, it's really been a rocky road but I *think* we're almost back on track now. Not enough to be buying brand new fluff tho :cry: 
I saved for 6 months for my daughter's 18th birthday pressie (new laptop) so now my savings are gone too :lol: Ah well, she's worth it!


----------



## Mynx

sjbno1 said:


> Mark me as a definate as i've booked my tickets :D
> 
> i've requested emailed tickets? does anyone know how quickly these come through?

Mine came thru the same evening I ordered them if I remember right. I dont have a printer tho :dohh: so I'm asking a friend to print them out for me this week :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> yipeeeeeeee Lynikins!!!
> 
> Aw Jess, deffo soon :hugs:
> 
> 
> I'm doing what I always do when out and about... sterilised bottles and aptamil cartons, i'm far too lazy for powder and stuff :rofl: I do have a TT flask which I heat his bottles up in though cos he haaaates cold milk.
> 
> I'm also as skint as skint could be :dohh: so coming purely for the meet and not the shopping!!!

I reckon there will be baby bottle warmers there to use but I might bring my tt flask too with hot water in. I use the powder tubs and water at nights and heat it up with the water from my flask so I dont have to go downstairs hehe. Avalon doesnt really like it cold/room temp either she pushes the teat back out with her tongue and gives me a "ew you try drinking this stuff cold" face :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Mine took about a week to come through. 

Did anyone else who used Lliena's discount code notice that on the tickets, it says it "ticket includes a show guide worth £6, a tommee tippee product, lunch, and car parking for one vehicle"!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So we got discounted tickets AND all them freebies including lunch, woooop!!!

Think it's these : https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/earls-court-packages


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Mine took about a week to come through.
> 
> Did anyone else who used Lliena's discount code notice that on the tickets, it says it "ticket includes a show guide worth £6, a tommee tippee product, lunch, and car parking for one vehicle"!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we got discounted tickets AND all them freebies including lunch, woooop!!!
> 
> Think it's these : https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/earls-court-packages


Mine says on the bottom of it it includes a show guide but no mention of anything else I got mine through see tickets though :cry:

I got a leaflet to say if you subscribe to prima baby while there you get a free tt product but nowt else.


----------



## Jetters

Oh! I bought mine using that code you gave us- think it was fisher price or something? x


----------



## lynnikins

lol im just opting for a standard ticket no extras lol


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I used the same code. Not fair, might ask when I get there lol!


----------



## ellie

Aw wish I was coming :( Hope you all have a fab day girls :flower: better take some bibs, not for the babies but for you to catch all your drooling over the fluff :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

last time i went Prima baby were there and for £21 you got a 12 month subscription to their mag plus a TT product i got my pump that way lol with steriliser and bottles pack


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh balls. I don't have a printer :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oh balls. I don't have a printer :dohh:

If your coming on train with me still you can email me your tickets and I will print it out for you hun? x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

That would be awesome if you wouldn't mind Emma! Can send them through tomorrow when i get on the pc. Thank you :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> That would be awesome if you wouldn't mind Emma! Can send them through tomorrow when i get on the pc. Thank you :flower:

Cool I dont mind at all :D


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oh balls. I don't have a printer :dohh:

Me either lol! One of my mates is gonna do it at work for me *ssshhhh*


----------



## Rachel_C

Is there anybody who was planning to meet up with Jetters and co and doesn't already have tickets? I might have two to sell... Jetters very kindly ordered mine with hers but now I'm being awkward and would rather go on the Saturday :blush:, so there *may* be two of the swishy lunch-and-stuff tickets up for sale. Anybody interested? I'm going to see if it's possible to swap them, but if it's easier to sell them I'll happily do that. It was £23.90 for the both of them so I'd be hoping for £20 back...

EDIT - Not for sale anymore :blush:


----------



## jessabella

yyayay Im going..just found out my friends from Italy arent comming in so I can go now...okay so whats going on then?? haha I need to catch up on what we are doing?
am I the only going that is pregnant?? I will be so tired after an hour of walking around :haha:
Rachel C what are you on about...tickets? I thought they were only 16...oh wait I think that is with my discount or something with baby club? What is "swishy lunch-and-stuff tickets. I havent bought my tickets as of yet...


----------



## Rachel_C

jessabella said:


> yyayay Im going..just found out my friends from Italy arent comming in so I can go now...okay so whats going on then?? haha I need to catch up on what we are doing?
> 
> Rachel C what are you on about...tickets? I thought they were only 16...oh wait I think that is with my discount or something with baby club? What is "swishy lunch-and-stuff tickets. I havent bought my tickets as of yet...

I'd sell 2 tickets for £20, so I think that's a pretty good saving on £16 each :thumbup:

If you look a couple of posts back, Jetters wrote what the tickets include, I think a free event guide, free parking for the whole day (normally VERY expensive IIRC) and lunch, plus a free gift.


----------



## jessabella

oh okay...didnt go back far enough to see what the tickets included..but looked on the website and i guess its only standard tickets only now...
Ill see if a friends wants to come along and then let you know if she does..otherwise I wont need two tickets!


----------



## sjbno1

Rachel - are these Friday tickets? and is that £20 each or 2 for £20? I might try and cancel mine as they still havent arrived?! and then I can buy yours instead as I need car parking?!


----------



## Jetters

^ YES they are, I have them... 2 tickets, each includes a show guide, a tommee tippee product, lunch, and car parking :D

and they were £12 each (BARGAIN) xx


----------



## Lliena

I want to know why mine isn't the same cos I used the code too 
:(


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Emma, shall i use your pp email add to send the tickets? x


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> I want to know why mine isn't the same cos I used the code too
> :(

I don't know! I booked it on the website using your code. Then got 'print at home' tickets emailed to me from 'see' tickets. The voucher has got a line across the page and under the line it says what it includes?


----------



## Jetters

edit: can't figure out how to show you. if you click on the link from See tickets to print them out, they come up on your screen and don't say anything about extras, but when you then click on the 'print these tickets' form it comes out saying about the extras


----------



## Mynx

I used the same code too but I havent printed mine out as yet, I'll let you know during the week if mine are the same as Jetters', or Lliena's :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> edit: can't figure out how to show you. if you click on the link from See tickets to print them out, they come up on your screen and don't say anything about extras, but when you then click on the 'print these tickets' form it comes out saying about the extras


Mine was dispatched directly from 'see' so I have a real ticket not an e one it says on the bottom of mine "includes a show guide worth £8" but nothing else booo oh well!

In other news my new pram came woohoo britax b smart 4 :happydance: Now I need to sell my silvercross for sure! :haha:


----------



## jessabella

jetters what code did you use?? im using BS02. Is that the right one?


----------



## Jetters

Yep!


----------



## Rachel_C

sjbno1 said:


> Rachel - are these Friday tickets? and is that £20 each or 2 for £20? I might try and cancel mine as they still havent arrived?! and then I can buy yours instead as I need car parking?!

Yes if you want to do that, that would be great. I don't know how would be best to do it - would you and Jetters want to arrange it between you (and I'll just pay Jetters the extra I owe her), or Jetters can give them to me and then I'll send them to you? Anyway let me know if you do want to buy them!


----------



## sjbno1

oh poop I just got mine on the email :( and there just standard tickets and See said I cant cancel them :(

I said that I couldnt make that day to which she said that they can be used on any day but they just request a day for numbers?!

Wonder how you got such fab tickets! what a fab thing to get by "mistake" :D


----------



## jessabella

yeah mine just say standard tickets too..I want all the goodies too! haha


----------



## Rachel_C

sjbno1 said:


> oh poop I just got mine on the email :( and there just standard tickets and See said I cant cancel them :(
> 
> I said that I couldnt make that day to which she said that they can be used on any day but they just request a day for numbers?!
> 
> Wonder how you got such fab tickets! what a fab thing to get by "mistake" :D

Oh in that case, I might ring up about mine and see if I can go on any day too.


----------



## sjbno1

Yea you should double check hun :D

Oh I want a good ticket now LOL


----------



## Rachel_C

I wonder if it was a first come first served offer? Jetters bought them quite a while ago.


----------



## Lliena

Its really odd, unless they made a mistake cos I got mine even before Jetters and mine dont have it on either. Not too fussed though :)


----------



## Rachel_C

sjbno1 said:


> oh poop I just got mine on the email :( and there just standard tickets and See said I cant cancel them :(
> 
> I said that I couldnt make that day to which she said that they can be used on any day but they just request a day for numbers?!
> 
> Wonder how you got such fab tickets! what a fab thing to get by "mistake" :D

I just rang about switching mine and the guy said they're for the specified day only and can't be transfered or refunded :(

So it looks like I do have them to sell if anybody's interested. £20 for two tickets which Jetters will give you on the day (so you'll need to be meeting up with everybody). They include lunch, parking, a free gift and the event guide.

EDIT - Not for sale anymore :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Rachel_C said:


> EDIT - Not for sale anymore :blush:

:haha::happydance:


----------



## jessabella

oh bloody hell...I just asked a friend if she wanted to go and told her they included parking..oh no...:lol:


----------



## nervouspains

Is it only the 22nd your meeting ladies? xx


----------



## Jetters

Yes hun xxx


----------



## sjbno1

wooooooooohoooooooooo 1 week to go :dance:


----------



## nervouspains

Oh :( my LO has a hospital app that day xx


----------



## Jetters

Awww that's a shame :(

I'm excited! I'm gonna make a new thread cos this one is so long it might put people off- this can be the 'chat' thread!


----------



## nervouspains

I know :(

I dont think I live far from you & lynnikins, would be great if we could meet up maybe one day?


----------



## Jetters

Yeah! Sounds good to me :D xx


----------



## nervouspains

Fab, il def be up for it :) A week day whenever in Nov will be good for me


----------



## Jetters

"Dear Baby Show Visitor,

Thank you for booking your ticket(s) for The Baby Show Earls Court.

There has been a print error in your ticket, which wrongly states that you will receive a meal, car parking space and a Tommee Tippee product when attending The Baby Show Earls Court. 

We will shortly forward you the link for your correct tickets. The barcode on your previous ticket will be invalid so please can you ensure that you print your new ticket which will be valid. 

Please note that you ordered the standard advance ticket, which includes entry to The Show and a Show Guide worth £8.00."



damn!
:rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aawwww jetters! How rubbish!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> "Dear Baby Show Visitor,
> 
> Thank you for booking your ticket(s) for The Baby Show Earls Court.
> 
> There has been a print error in your ticket, which wrongly states that you will receive a meal, car parking space and a Tommee Tippee product when attending The Baby Show Earls Court.
> 
> We will shortly forward you the link for your correct tickets. The barcode on your previous ticket will be invalid so please can you ensure that you print your new ticket which will be valid.
> 
> Please note that you ordered the standard advance ticket, which includes entry to The Show and a Show Guide worth £8.00."
> 
> 
> 
> damn!
> :rofl:

Aww :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

I got that email too lol tempted to ignore it lol but sure my ticket didn't have that written on it anyway lol


----------



## Jetters

I was gonna ignore it but there's no way in without a barcode, boooo!


----------



## jessabella

whattttttttttttttttttttt....rubbish...


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> I was gonna ignore it but there's no way in without a barcode, boooo!

How about printing two sets - the original ones they sent and then the new ones? Try the original one first and if they say "Excuse me madam... those aren't your tickets", just play up the mummy brain and say "Oh, I'm soooooo sorry, I must have picked up the wrong tickets after you sent me the wrong one. Wait a minute, let me check if I have the new ones, oh yes, here they are!". Worth a go, maybe they're just bluffing when they say the original ones won't work and they're just hoping you don't use them!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: good plan! :D


----------



## sjbno1

i'm not sure they will work - when I didnt get my tickets I called them with a different email address and they told me that the orginal ticket (which came through after) would be void for safety reasons and said any tickets they said out after would make the other one void :wacko: i was tempted to ignore it and not even print the other ticket but dont want to risk not getting in LOL


----------



## Tsia

i cant come now.. just had major work done on my car and cant afford to go. glad i didnt buy my tickets yet. hope you all have a great day. :o(


----------



## Jetters

Oh sad times Tsia :hugs:


Right everyone i'm working on the itti stall 1030-130. (I was meant to on Sat but had to cancel as i've got a university open day then :(). Which means I can't meet everyone outside- you'll just have to come find me on the itti stall!!! And then i'll find you all at 130. 


xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Does everyone else still want to meet outside? I'm sure Emma and I can make ourselves highly visible!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Does everyone else still want to meet outside? I'm sure Emma and I can make ourselves highly visible!

This :haha:

Yas update the first post to say that Me and Jo will meet everyone outside :)


----------



## LolaAnn

hey I'm really keen to go! Pretty new to NP forum but would love to meet up with you guys I'm getting lonely haha. I'm east london, happy to come meet up with anyone who is nervous about catching the tube or anything wherever you are, I don't really wanna rock up alone hehe x


----------



## Lliena

Aww come and meet us hun even if you come alone to get there we are all meeting outside before we go in :)


----------



## Jetters

Yeah come LolaAnn!!!! xxx
And Emma i've updated- so gutted I can't meet you all outside properly, but I had to cancel my Saturday working slot and Friday morning was all they could do that I could do! :dohh:


----------



## jessabella

okay so Im so confused dont know how I will find anyone ...dont want to be there alone..:blush:


----------



## Lliena

I will have a balloon with me and will wave it around for half an hour between 10.30/11 it might be just after 10.30 Jo and I get there with our train as it gets in at 10.26. But look for one small lady stood with a tall one and a balloon :)

And I look like this(ignore the posing face :haha:)

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/me1.jpg


----------



## jessabella

aww lovely..will you have avalon with you? Well you can see what I look like on my avi everyone..cant miss me! hahaha


----------



## Lliena

Yeah Avalon will be with me too :D


----------



## Jetters

and i'll be on the Itti Bitti stall (working!) from 1030-130, so you can definitely find me xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll be with Emma and Albert and I look like this:

https://i.imgur.com/znnr2.jpg

We'll all find each other :)


----------



## mandarhino

I think I'm coming now. I'll be by myself and am prone to shyness so am hoping you'll all be highly visible so I walk up to the right people.


----------



## Lliena

I will have a balloon with me hun and will wave it about for a while, I dont care about looking daft :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

I'll just hope there's not loads of other people meeting at the show who've also thought of the balloon idea. :) 

I've got a red pram with a grey giraffe print footmuff on it.


----------



## Rachel_C

If you're worried about missing people, you could always make the itti stand your first stop inside and say that you'll meet any stragglers there at 11.15am. I'll be there badgering Jetters :rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

I now have a spare ticket for Friday! Anyone want it??x


----------



## belladonna

Don't forget to print off this voucher if you are taking your LO's

https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/media_baby_show/File/BSE15_kids_go_free_v1.pdf

Otherwise they may try to charge you!

Not to keen on the bit that says 


> As a member of the audience, your child may be filmed, photographed and
> sound recorded for broadcast and/or future publicity material

 though!


----------



## Rachel_C

belladonna said:


> Don't forget to print off this voucher if you are taking your LO's
> 
> https://www.thebabyshow.co.uk/media_baby_show/File/BSE15_kids_go_free_v1.pdf
> 
> Otherwise they may try to charge you!
> 
> Not to keen on the bit that says
> 
> 
> As a member of the audience, your child may be filmed, photographed and
> sound recorded for broadcast and/or future publicity material
> 
> though!Click to expand...

At least they warn you though. Just walking down the street you and your child can be filmed and the footage used in any way the people filming want.


----------



## lynnikins

sjbno1 said:


> I now have a spare ticket for Friday! Anyone want it??x

i'll pm u hun


----------



## Jetters

i'm working there on Sunday too, 1130-230 on the itti stand xx


----------



## mandarhino

Are you bringing K or would that not work?


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Are you bringing K or would that not work?

Yep- one of my best friends is coming with me and will wander around with him till I finish work... he needs to meet all the other fluffy babies :happydance:

Will you guys all meet me at the itti stand at 130 so we can meet properly pleasey please xxx


----------



## Lliena

Yep of course we will! I imagine we might get split up what with babies feeding at diff times etc but if everyone arranges to meet back at 1.30 at itti stall that would be good then we could all go for lunch then or a coffee or something whilst in there :D


----------



## jessabella

Ill be splitting off for my own feed..which is about every 3 hours..so just the same! hahahaha


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

haha I will the only woman saying..
"can we stop for a rest?"
"can we stop for a snack?"
"can we stop for the loo?"

all in that order..about every half hour! hahahaha
j/k


----------



## sjbno1

1.30 sounds better for me as i'll be with my friend :D 

lynnikins :D all sorted :D cant wait to meet everyone :D


----------



## Mynx

:happydance: 

Excited much!!


----------



## Jetters

Yipeeeeeeeeeee so i'll put that on the front page... 130 at the itti stall and we'll all go for lunch! xxx


----------



## sjbno1

woop woop

I'm so excited to Mynx even though it would appear me and my friend Jo (shes not on bnb) are going to have a nightmare with stations and stairs! doh!!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Yipeeeeeeeeeee so i'll put that on the front page... 130 at the itti stall and we'll all go for lunch! xxx


Are people still gonna meet me and jo outside earlier first though?


----------



## jessabella

I am!!!


----------



## Jetters

Yep both are on the front page!!! xx


----------



## Lliena

Ah cool :D


----------



## Mynx

Yup we will be too hun :)


----------



## mandarhino

I am as well.


----------

